# Concept bike : The Buck. (as in bang for)



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I had this "idea" one day while trying to help a friend buy a bike. Its pretty radical so hold on to your hats folks...

A huge trend on the bike blags and in NYC and that stuff is the Dutch bike. These bikes are pretty snazzy, but usually come off as being pretty expensive for people on a first time purchase and not yet addicted to bikes. That and while I'm sure they are fine for the city, I'm not sure they are totally well rounded for things like going off road occasionally and covering longer distances.

On the other side of the scale you have BSOs full of wacky non-working suspension, substandard parts, put together by Gladys from the lighting and plumbing department.

Soo, I once read that tongue n cheek - "The official commuting bike of north america is the.. used mountain bike". When I visualize this, I'm thinking early 90's Specialized Rockhopper or something.

On to my point: Personally I think it would be very cool for a large bike manufacturer to build something that was a lot like the geometry of say a Surly Troll or the aforementioned 90's Rockhopper. 

Make the frame so it can take lots of racks and fenders. Allow it to accept a range of 26 inch tires from 1.5 inches up to 2.2 or something. Kit it out with Shimano Alivio or Deore or something (Sram x4). Make it out of steel or aluminum. Skinny tubes not huge ugly fat ones. Sell it with a range of handlebar options. Sell it with a rigid fork but make sure people understand that it can easily take a in expensive RockShox Dart fork or something. Put v-brakes on it, but make it disc compatible. Sell it for about 500 CAD (which right now.. is $511usd, so lets just say $499 for everyone). Hell $399 would be fantastic but I'm reaching too far. Normal vertical drop outs, don't cater to the fixie/singlespeed crew, they love spending money anyways.

Market it as an "everymans bike", commuting , crushed gravel trails, etc.

Downside: no one would buy it. It wouldn't have stupid looking suspension all over it, it wouldn't have stupid stickers and most of all it would probably look pretty plain. 

Upside: Price and versatility. I mentioned big bike manufacturer for volume on parts etc, and to lend their brand to help it sell. It would probably last for ever tho and be easy to repair and maintain.

Anyone know of bikes that already fit this bill? I'd be interested to hear peoples takes on it.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Shouldn't the Salsa Fargo be on your short list? 

It is almost the same as the Troll, geometry wise, aside from 3inches of wheel.
There are also no brake studs, which is fine with me since I haven't owned v-brakes since 2003.
You can convert the front to a suspension fork, too.

Personally I commute on a road bike and would only be interested in the bike your describing for dirt road touring.
I am lucky enough, I guess, to live where the used market on the exact, for the most part, bike in your first picture comes up almost daily on craigslist, so I don't really see a need per say. 
People do like to spend money, fixie rider or not, and I'd say your on to "something" just like Surly is with the troll.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

biggest problem is frame sizing. that ups manufacturing costs, along with the cost of carrying inventory at the store. one reason bikes at the are so cheap at those stores is they size them by wheel, not by ST or TT. so, offering in three sizes might work, but the other issue is components. 

they bolt on some seriously crappy components for big box bikes. components wopuld need to be servicable. and you need them assembled and tuned by people that know what they are doing.

now, i have seen some bikes offered through nashbar and performance like what you talked about. some of these are 26, some are 700. 

but they dont hold a candle to my 1995 rockhopper. i seriously have a 95 hopper. and it is the most comfortable bike i have owned.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

The Salsa Fargo is a fantastic bike, but out of the price range for the demographic I'd want to target this at. The demographic would also be mostly people upgrading from a BSO, or adults looking for a reliable machine,but want to buy new, just cause its new.

This bike would be sold by bikeshops, not department stores. Nashbar/Performance was a great suggestion except I'm not sure how that appeals to the demographic either. Beginners like to be able to touch something before buying it.(Hell, so do I!  )

Hell, even if specialized could just sell a model called "the vintage rockhopper" and bring back the 1995 version at a friendly entry level price


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

The trek 800 fit that bill for many years. Sadly, they don't seem to make it anymore. Shame, because they're pretty much the perfect commuter- simple, cheap, bulletproof.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

And here you go- the schwinn frontier.

http://www.schwinnbikes.com/bikes/mountain/frontier-9722

It's cheap at just under $300, it's got no stupid suspension fork, it's got rack mounts, and the components will function better than those on a 20 year old used bike.


----------



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

I picked this up for a song. 89 Rock Combo. I have a guy that does commercial paint so he stripped and powdercoated it for me, free of charge. I know some will hate that thought. I swapped over some SRAM X7 stuff that came off my mtb when I upgraded. I put on a set of PAUL Moto Lites to be able to run 700's. Has eyelets though i have yet to use them. It has proven to be the perfect commuter for me.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes! The Trek 800 series was perfect. I had one stolen when i lived in Montreal. Fantastic bike, exactly what i'm describing.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Too much for a fargo...
Well you would have a hard time choosing the perfect bike for yourself here, of course you can spend the fix up costs at a LBS, but purchasing a new one?

This, This, This, you get the point the used market is just way too big..... these are just from today!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Not exactly what you are asking for but, I thought this might be a good city, commuter and crushed limestone bike.

The components are of good quality. The accepted tires are a good choice for it’s application of use…wide with a reflective sidewall. Rim brakes and internal hub add to the simplicity of the bike. It also accepts fenders and a rear rack. It’s not flashy and maybe that’s a good thing…

Price $449 










The fargo and the vaya are nice bikes...plenty to choose from if money was no object. However, not too much to choose from in the sub $500 dollar range. They, also have a nice cross bike for the price range you are asking for...those make good do all bikes.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Folks, I'm not looking for a bike  I'm very happy with my LHT. I'm suggesting some big manufacturer try making one of what i described.

As for the used market : Not every ones market is the same. I live in Nova Scotia canada, where the used bike market is the pits.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Nova Scotia? Your used bike market may suck but you have the Trailer Park Boys. Head over to Sunnyvale Trailer Park and tell Ricky what you want. Or maybe Bubbles can fabricate one out of old shopping carts. Not that I condone any thing those guys do.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

RJohn said:


> Nova Scotia? Your used bike market may suck but you have the Trailer Park Boys. Head over to Sunnyvale Trailer Park and tell Ricky what you want. Or maybe Bubbles can fabricate one out of old shopping carts. Not that I condone any thing those guys do.


My daughter is baby sat in the trailer park that they filmed the first season or 2 in. We live about 1km up the road..  So when I'm taking her to daycare in the chariot, we see bottle kids everywhere


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

hrmmmm - http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=bike

or 

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=dew

interesting candidates.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

bignose said:


> My daughter is baby sat in the trailer park that they filmed the first season or 2 in. We live about 1km up the road..  So when I'm taking her to daycare in the chariot, we see bottle kids everywhere


No kidding. That's cool. What is the real name of Sunnyvale Trailer Park. I'll google it and take a look. Do the bottle kids throw bottles at you like they did Ricky? That wouldn't be cool. You had better get Lahey after them. lol.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was just stating that nashbar and performance have a few bikes that fit what you are talking about. 

the trek 8xx series was great. before they started making them from Al frames. and i think that is asrt of the problem. The Wife has an old (1997) trek 850 that she wont part with. the only thing she doesnt like is the weight, and that could be from the pig of a suspension fork i put on there for her. i have had her try some lighter Al framed bikes, but she doesnt like the ride. i remembered demanding she get the 850 rather than te 820 because it was made in the us. 

i looked again a few weeks ago and the frame is made of the same steel as my la razzzzzzza. and comfort is a huge factor in bike purchases. from a general populace perspective, it goes price, look, comfort. most believe all bikes are uncomfortable, hence that in teh third slot. if trek could fire up the 850 steel line, make it in the us and charge between 4-550, i think they would have a huge winner. problem is they dont need to do that. you need a company with wide distribution but closing in on hard times to make that bike.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2011 Raleigh Misceo. No suspension, no frills. Rack mounts, disc brakes, decent components. $500.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Raleigh really has a great line up, lots of desirable bikes!


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Hrmm, the Mec.ca (Like REI, but in Canada) has a great line up too. Slightly above the 500, but still nice.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

RJohn said:


> No kidding. That's cool. What is the real name of Sunnyvale Trailer Park. I'll google it and take a look. Do the bottle kids throw bottles at you like they did Ricky? That wouldn't be cool. You had better get Lahey after them. lol.


It's actually called "Woodbine Trailer Park" its on Beaver Bank road in Nova Scotia.

You usually only see evidence of bottle kids. Broke bottles on the roads, or grafitti etc.


----------

